# Metal is probably the worst music genre out of all.



## Magikian (Jan 22, 2010)

Think about it.

A huge emphasis on electric guitar, completely retarded fanbase spanning almost every sub-genre and a horrible stigma.


What the hell is there to like about it?






Why in god's name do I love it so?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

_Because its fun.

_also
[yt]olM8GeGRQc[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2010)

Rap, Country and Gospel are worse still, as are the associated fantards.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 22, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Rap, Country and Gospel are worse still, as are the associated fantards.



Don't start that.


I can counter country right fast, in fact direct your eyeballs to this motherfucker.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Crunkcore screamo. :V


----------



## Jelly (Jan 22, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Rap, Country and Gospel are worse still, as are the associated fantards.



Oh, come on, Gospel is great.
Gospel is the thing from whence all rock and roll and devil music flows.

if you abandon gospel and country you lose most of the stylistic approaches of pretty much every genre
and if you abandon rap, well you're just a bad person


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Metal > J-Pop


----------



## Kelo (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree with OP and I also agree that Gospel, Country, and Rap are not bad, just cause a genre is flooded with bad talent doesn't mean there are not good artists that actually sound good. Same with metal I consider the skill and sound of Dragonforce and Apocalyptica to be quite nice and very pretty.

Also if you want something out of the ordinary and absolutely amazing check out Zen Albatross (yes he is using original Gameboys to mix live), http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaWrHl60VVE


----------



## Aden (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah it probably is
Probably means I'm a bad person somehow for liking it so much

:c


----------



## Morroke (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Crunkcore screamo. :V



Inb4 Harley, also I'm incredibly resilient to that music. I listen to it on a daily basis, WILLINGLY :<


----------



## Aden (Jan 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Inb4 Harley, also I'm incredibly resilient to that music. I listen to it on a daily basis, WILLINGLY :<



Get the fuck out


----------



## Morroke (Jan 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Get the fuck out



Brb, Brokencyde


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 22, 2010)

Metal also has a heavy emphasis on drums  and that balances out the focus on electric guitar too.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 22, 2010)

LIES! THIS IS A LIE! It's the best. Nuff said.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 22, 2010)

Because just like porn it gives you a raging boner.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 22, 2010)

My view is this:

Metal + orchestra or metal with keyboards can indeed equal win.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

HI I am The Drunken Ace and I am addicted to Spineshank.


----------



## Takun (Jan 22, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Rap, Country and Gospel are worse still, as are the associated fantards.



What's wrong with Hip Hop and Country?


----------



## Aden (Jan 22, 2010)

I like ALL music...except for country and rap ;D

teehee

\But seriously, I would like to slap people who say this.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 22, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Metal also has a heavy emphasis on drums  and that balances out the focus on electric guitar too.



Metal doesn't know shit about drums. Double pedal + blast beats =/= skill. It's boring. It's just speed. No groove or feel or precision. Fuck that.


----------



## Aden (Jan 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Metal doesn't know shit about drums. Double pedal + blast beats =/= skill. It's boring. It's just speed. No groove or feel or precision. Fuck that.



Listening to the wrong metal, bro.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Metal doesn't know shit about drums. Double pedal + blast beats =/= skill. It's boring. It's just speed. No groove or feel or precision. Fuck that.


 

Wrong. 

Opeth
Municipal Waste
Mensrea

All of these bands make your argument a moot point.

And there's more where that came from...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Metal doesn't know shit about drums. Double pedal + blast beats =/= skill. It's boring. It's just speed. No groove or feel or precision. Fuck that.



o rly?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qtk9c6ZGcM

"metalcore" whatever, still an amazing drummer.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Listening to the wrong metal, bro.



And that's another thing!

Metal.

There's too much of it.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Listening to the wrong metal, bro.





The Walkin Dude said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Opeth
> Municipal Waste
> ...



both of these.


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Metal doesn't know shit about drums. Double pedal + blast beats =/= skill. It's boring. It's just speed. No groove or feel or precision. Fuck that.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FBmoHncI9g


----------



## Stawks (Jan 22, 2010)

> Wrong.
> 
> Opeth
> Municipal Waste
> ...



Yeah, I know. I'm being ignorant for fun. I dig. Opeth are a wicked talented band. There are a lot of metal bands with drummers who know what they're doing.

The kind of shit I'm referring too is shit like Shredo linked too. THAT IS NOT GOOD DRUMMING. That is a guy with a double pedal. That sort of shit impresses people but there's nothing too it.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm being ignorant for fun. I dig. Opeth are a wicked talented band. There are a lot of metal bands with drummers who know what they're doing.
> 
> The kind of shit I'm referring too is shit like Shredo linked too. THAT IS NOT GOOD DRUMMING. That is a guy with a double pedal. That sort of shit impresses people but there's nothing too it.


 
Agreed.

Almost... I just don't really like ABR that much.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 22, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> What's wrong with Hip Hop and Country?



I don't care about hip hop unless it's blaring right next to my room at 2 in the morning.

Country is just...a waste of time. To sing a country song, all you have to do is reference being drunk and losing a woman.

"Her name was Sharon
And she was gone like my Corona."
There you go. That's the whole song.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm being ignorant for fun. I dig. Opeth are a wicked talented band. There are a lot of metal bands with drummers who know what they're doing.
> 
> The kind of shit I'm referring too is shit like Shredo linked too. THAT IS NOT GOOD DRUMMING. That is a guy with a double pedal. That sort of shit impresses people but there's nothing too it.



do you not hear the complex cymbal structure? or does the screaming make you tune out everything? he doesnt constantly ride the doubles at high speeds, only when it fits the song. and he rarely blast beats.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 22, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FBmoHncI9g



Meh. His feet are fast as hell, I gotta give him that. Plus I respect anyone who rocks two bass drums instead of a double pedal. So Keith Moon. 

Towards the end he slows down and actually plays a grove for like two seconds, and it sounds really good. For most of the song he's just jerking off.



> I don't care about hip hop unless it's blaring right next to my room at 2 in the morning.
> 
> Country is just...a waste of time. To sing a country song, all you have to do is reference being drunk and losing a woman.
> 
> ...



Brad Paisley, son.



> do you not hear the complex cymbal structure? or does the screaming make you tune out everything? he doesnt ride the doubles at high speeds, only when it fits the song. and he rarely blast beats.



I admit the breakdown at like :48 sounds pretty cool. But the cymbal structure isn't very complex, and he rides the doubles way more than he should. Like, it's good drumming for what the genre is, but the genre has a dumb idea for what drumming is.


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Meh. His feet are fast as hell, I gotta give him that. Plus I respect anyone who rocks two bass drums instead of a double pedal. So Keith Moon.
> 
> Towards the end he slows down and actually plays a grove for like two seconds, and it sounds really good. For most of the song he's just jerking off.
> 
> ...


 
All right, fair enough. How about this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4P96ARjrP8


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I admit the breakdown at like :48 sounds pretty cool. But the cymbal structure isn't very complex, and he rides the doubles way more than he should. Like, it's good drumming for what the genre is, but the genre has a dumb idea for what drumming is.



first verse up to the breakdown(the 'breakdown you mentioned is actually part of the first verse), plenty of complex cymbal structure. breakdown that starts at 1:08, the double bass follows the guitar chugs, which is an irregular pattern the way it is. breakdown that starts at 2:30, he throws some more complex shit in there as well. i wasnt meaning that the entire song is complex, but he has plenty of talent to say the very least.

also, isnt the drummer supposed to be what keeps the beat for the band? so really as long as they're doing that at least, then its what drumming is "supposed" to be.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 22, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> All right, fair enough. How about this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4P96ARjrP8



fuck yes, the red chord is the shit.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Brad Paisley, son.



Is a bad joke, son.

Country music is so far from sophisticated or even meaningful that by not listening to it you will grow more intelligent as a person. Country is music you listen to when even Top 40 has abandoned you, that's what country is.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _Because its fun.
> 
> _also
> [yt]olM8GeGRQc[/yt]


*This^*


----------



## Takun (Jan 22, 2010)

AlexInsane said:


> Is a bad joke, son.
> 
> Country music is so far from sophisticated or even meaningful that by not listening to it you will grow more intelligent as a person. Country is music you listen to when even Top 40 has abandoned you, that's what country is.




Lolno.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> first verse up to the breakdown(the 'breakdown you mentioned is actually part of the first verse), plenty of complex cymbal structure. breakdown that starts at 1:08, the double bass follows the guitar chugs, which is an irregular pattern the way it is. breakdown that starts at 2:30, he throws some more complex shit in there as well. i wasnt meaning that the entire song is complex, but he has plenty of talent to say the very least.



Breakdown, verse, whatever. The part where it slows down.

I hear the cymbals you're hearing, it just isn't that complex. He's blasting away and throwing in a cymbal on the four - it's not complicated it's basic command of rhythm. What he does later on with his splash isn't really any more complex, it's just a bit faster. And besides, at those speeds it _really doesn't matter what he plays._ He can be off by a whole beat but it doesn't matter one bit because of how close together they are. i.e. there's no feel involved just speed. Which was my point.



> also, isnt the drummer supposed to be what keeps the beat for the band? so really as long as they're doing that at least, then its what drumming is "supposed" to be.



You're right. I said as much. 'Metal doesn't know shit about drums.' I'm not criticizing the guy as much as the genre - there's no groove or feel in any of this hardcore screamo bullshit (I know it's not screamo. I refuse to play Name That Genre! with you.) It's all speed. And speed gets _boring_.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Breakdown, verse, whatever. The part where it slows down.
> 
> I hear the cymbals you're hearing, it just isn't that complex. He's blasting away and throwing in a cymbal on the four - it's not complicated it's basic command of rhythm. What he does later on with his splash isn't really any more complex, it's just a bit faster. And besides, at those speeds it _really doesn't matter what he plays._ He can be off by a whole beat but it doesn't matter one bit because of how close together they are. i.e. there's no feel involved just speed. Which was my point.



hes actually hitting the snare and a crash on the 1, the splash on the 1.5, a different crash on the 2, the hat on the 2.5, the snare and the china on the 3, splash on the 3.25, and the hat again on 4. put it in decimals because im not sure if your familiar with the 1 ee and uh 2 ee and uh 3 ee and uh 4 ee and uh counting. and while this is going on, hes hitting the kick at, 1 and 2, 3 ee and uh 4 ee and uh. 

idk, to me thats pretty fucking complex, but im no drummer, im a guitarist.

edit: forgot about this part


Stawks said:


> You're right. I said as much. 'Metal doesn't know shit about drums.' I'm not criticizing the guy as much as the genre - there's no groove or feel in any of this hardcore screamo bullshit (I know it's not screamo. I refuse to play Name That Genre! with you.) It's all speed. And speed gets _boring_.



its a different kind of groove. i can also show you plenty of "core" bands that arent all about speed.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Two fastest ways to turn a song to shit: blast beats and breakdowns.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Two fastest ways to turn a song to shit: blast beats and breakdowns.



personally i love breakdowns, i dont understand why some people think theyre the worst thing ever. sure, many(quite possibly, most) breakdowns are all open chugs, but its a section of the song based entirely on rhythm. breakdowns add a certain feel and atmosphere to the music that nothing else can, especially at a live show. yup, im one of the people who roundhouse inches from faces and crowd kill at shows. its how i(and plenty of other people) get into the music.

blast beats, i dig them but theyre not my favorite, but if the part of the song calls for a blast beat, then fucking blast beat. but it does get old when a song is comprised entirely of blast beats.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> personally i love breakdowns, i dont understand why some people think theyre the worst thing ever. sure, many(quite possibly, most) breakdowns are all open chugs, but its a section of the song based entirely on rhythm. breakdowns add a certain feel and atmosphere to the music that nothing else can, especially at a live show. yup, im one of the people who roundhouse inches from faces and crowd kill at shows. its how i(and plenty of other people) get into the music.
> 
> blast beats, i dig them but theyre not my favorite, but if the part of the song calls for a blast beat, then fucking blast beat. but it does get old when a song is comprised entirely of blast beats.




That's cool.  I still find them horrendous and absolutely retarded.  It's sad when I like a song only to have a breakdown kill it or to find out that most of the drumming consists of double bass kicking blast beats and shit drums.  And moshing is pretty juvenile too.


Do what you want though.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> That's cool.  I still find them horrendous and absolutely retarded.  It's sad when I like a song only to have a breakdown kill it or to find out that most of the drumming consists of double bass kicking blast beats and shit drums.  And moshing is pretty juvenile too.
> 
> 
> Do what you want though.



you really let one part of a song ruin it for you?
i pity you, and that wasnt sarcasm either...
and how do you like a song then later notice the drums?

i mosh because its fun. just out of curiosity, what do you do at shows?



also, i think im just cursed with being able to see talent in all music.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you saying that Metal is worse then all those songs out there that uses Autotune like it's a musical instrument? O_<

Ooo...honey.  Kanye West is not better then Metallica.  

I'll pray for you.


----------



## Shindo (Jan 23, 2010)

droooooooooooooooooooooooneeeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetaaaaaaaaaaaaaal

that is all


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> you really let one part of a song ruin it for you?
> i pity you, and that wasnt sarcasm either...
> and how do you like a song then later notice the drums?
> 
> ...



No you see, there are things such as intros to songs without any drums in them.  Bands do it from time to time, maybe you've heard of such a thing.  I know it's a novel concept, but humor me here please.  And fast drumming isn't the problem, I can stand a blast beat for awhile.  It's when you slowly realize that then entirety of the song consists of that.

..... :|....... ....... FUCK


And don't pity me, I have plenty of music.  Really, not liking a mediocre metal band isn't a big deal.

And no.  Dancing/singing/shouting/drinking

You know, actually watching the band I want to see.  Really, you can act all fucktarded with people in a pit if you want.  I really could care less what you do.  It's not like a go to brootal shows where this is a problem anyway.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> No you see, there are things such as intros to songs without any drums in them.



ok, you didnt make it very clear exactly what you were talking about, you were pretty vague about it.



> And fast drumming isn't the problem, I can stand a blast beat for awhile.  It's when you slowly realize that then entirety of the song consists of that.
> 
> ..... :|....... ....... FUCK



i feel you on that one...to an extent.



> And don't pity me, I have plenty of music.  Really, not liking a mediocre metal band isn't a big deal.



read the last line of my last post that you quoted.



> And no.  Dancing/singing/shouting/drinking
> 
> You know, actually watching the band I want to see.



i do all of this too, (well, not the drinking yet, ill be be 21 in 2 weeks =D, though if i drink at shows, ill more than likely get in a fight with some "tuff guy" that cant grasp the concept of stay away from the pit if you dont want to get hit)
im all over the place at shows, from the pit to right in front of the stage, to on the stage with the band, to diving off the stage. not necessarily in that order though ;p


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> read the last line of my last post that you quoted.



Yeah I saw that.  I just don't... care how talented or hard it is.  If it doesn't sound good, it doesn't sound good.  No reason to torture myself to with an extremely boring piece of music because it is really hard to play.  But like I said, people can listen to what they want.  Probably the greatest thing about the internet.  I'll still silently judge them all though.  D:<


----------



## f94 (Jan 23, 2010)

Country is definitely up there on my list -- fucking shit makes my ears bleed.

A lot of the shit in the hardcore techno tree will make you wanna blow you brains out -- noizecore, gabber, rotterdam, etc. -- hardcore rave shit.

Pure.  Fucking.  Noise.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Yeah I saw that.  I just don't... care how talented or hard it is.  If it doesn't sound good, it doesn't sound good.  No reason to torture myself to with an extremely boring piece of music because it is really hard to play.  But like I said, people can listen to what they want.  Probably the greatest thing about the internet.  I'll still silently judge them all though.  D:<



to me talent isnt necessarily about complexity or skill, though they do often play a part in it. i see the ability to compose music of any kind as talent. even if i find something boring i wont talk down about it, i just have too much respect for music in general to do that(with very few exceptions. very. few.). its cool that you like what you like, and dont like what doesnt appeal to you, thats how it is with any sort of interest. im not saying you should listen to something you dont want to or dont like just because the music took talent to create. it just urks me when people disregard talent and call something shit, and i always feel the need to defend it.

to me music =/= life
music > life


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 23, 2010)

I do see some people in here trying way too hard on what ultimately comes to just another persons opinion :v


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> to me talent isnt necessarily about complexity or skill, though they do often play a part in it. i see the ability to compose music of any kind as talent. even if i find something boring i wont talk down about it, i just have too much respect for music in general to do that(with very few exceptions. very. few.). its cool that you like what you like, and dont like what doesnt appeal to you, thats how it is with any sort of interest. im not saying you should listen to something you dont want to or dont like just because the music took talent to create. it just urks me when people disregard talent and call something shit, and i always feel the need to defend it.
> 
> to me music =/= life
> music > life




I think that's the weed talking.  But really, it's often not good song composition.  That's the entire problem behind it.  A bunch of carbon copy bands sticking to the same formula that made one band great isn't good song composition.  I don't find it talented at all.  It's a bunch of the same ol' shit that came before it.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I think that's the weed talking.  But really, it's often not good song composition.  That's the entire problem behind it.  A bunch of carbon copy bands sticking to the same formula that made one band great isn't good song composition.  I don't find it talented at all.  It's a bunch of the same ol' shit that came before it.



im actually sober kthnx ;p

like i said, _*I*_ see talent in all music, even in the few bands that i hate(except for Waking the Cadaver, they can say cheese and die for all i care, but even then, i can STILL see some talent in their music). it might as well be a curse.

also youd be amazed at how much variety there is in the genre. yes, there _are_ plenty of bands that sound similar to others, but that happens in all genres of music.

i can show you a few if youd like, if not, then thats your choice. im not forcing you to listen to or like something, i just like introducing people to new music that they wouldnt normally come across. i also like trying to change people's biased opinions and getting them to see both sides of something, but some people will think the same regardless of what you say.

im having fun either way. i love talking about/discussing/debating/arguing over/showing people music.

music > life
id die without it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> And moshing is pretty juvenile too.






Well maybe that hXe shit but like at a good (or it doesn't even have to be good) punk show


And with my new glasses I don't have to worry about them getting knocked off


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> im actually sober kthnx ;p
> 
> like i said, _*I*_ see talent in all music, even in the few bands that i hate(except for Waking the Cadaver, they can say cheese and die for all i care, but even then, i can STILL see some talent in their music). it might as well be a curse.
> 
> ...




Go ahead.  I do have to question your definition of talent though.  I don't see how they have a marked innate ability or a superior quality when that is exactly what is in question for that particular music.  At what point does a diamond in a turd become talent and not an accident?



Load_Blown said:


> Well maybe that hXe shit but like at a good (or it doesn't even have to be good) punk show
> 
> 
> And with my new glasses I don't have to worry about them getting knocked off




I could see that, but I was more referring to the actually age group of those involved.  It's definitely a younger thing.  Dem grandpas don't know how to get shit done in the pit apparently.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2010)

They don't let anyone over 30 in the pit at Slayer shows


At least that's what I read in _Thrasher_


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> They don't let anyone over 30 in the pit at Slayer shows
> 
> 
> At least that's what I read in _Thrasher_




Not that anyone over 15 still listens to Slayer.  _Buddum tshhhh_


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2010)

[yt]_VJE7zmNjZ4[/yt]

THIS _IS_ THE NEWZ


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Go ahead.  I do have to question your definition of talent though.  I don't see how they have a marked innate ability or a superior quality when that is exactly what is in question for that particular music.  At what point does a diamond in a turd become talent and not an accident?



to me talent comes in many forms and can range from having just some talent(which to me is still having talent) to being extremely talented. the amount of talent someone has can increase over time. but again, this is how i look at it.

you may see the talent that i see in some of these bands, you also may not see any talent in any of them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV8Aoy8dH-A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VYjaOpQBLM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb0Qjw2eRtE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS1XS1f4dHU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OsOzrApkvA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpgAxcvbkUQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8NNkveWJjQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kubITabGuLM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeOM2tPrcSY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Nf0SeFfXD4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9lbfpiVBuE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VI_4P41feM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0oyCXSd02U

i think i did a pretty decent job of picking bands and songs that dont sound the same. a few of these bands are more talented than the others. lol and no, you dont have to listen to them all(or any of them actually), but feel free to if you want to. these are just a few of my favorites.

wow, that took forever x.x
also you may retort with some bands that _you_ think are very talented, im always open to hearing new music.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> [yt]_VJE7zmNjZ4[/yt]
> 
> THIS _IS_ THE NEWZ



i love 8-bit versions of songs.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred, you're trying WAY too hard.


----------



## Blayze (Jan 23, 2010)

That's kind of generalizing. Yes, some metal is just crap and it sounds like a bunch of four-year olds got a hold of a bunch of garbage cans, but *most* of it isn't like that. If you have an ear for it, you can really appreciate how difficult some of it is, like Metallica, etc.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Shred, you're trying WAY too hard.



hey, he said go ahead, so i did. though i didnt originally plan on posting 13 links x.x but oh well. at least i have passion for what i love, you gotta at least give me that. plus im actually kind of hoping he gives me some shit to listen to in return. if he changes his mind about it all being "shit", cool, thats awesome. if not, meh, its not the end of the world. 

like i said, im having fun. we're discussing our opposing views and opinions on music, and being pretty civil about it. i couldnt really ask for much more out of this. though it _is_ a bit more fun when the people have some of the same views, but at least theres no insulting and flaming going on.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> to me talent comes in many forms and can range from having just some talent(which to me is still having talent) to being extremely talented. the amount of talent someone has can increase over time. but again, this is how i look at it.
> 
> you may see the talent that i see in some of these bands, you also may not see any talent in any of them.
> 
> ...



It's funny, cause so many of them do sound the same to me.  Chuggas with a backing bass pedal and a crash.  I'm not saying they aren't talented as in playing their instruments.  It just.. doesn't seem like a creative process at all to write half the songs in your links.  Save Between the Buried and Me then entire genre seems lacking in any creativity. The ones that were fast, like white chapel, had the go to drum pattern for metalcore.  Conducting From the Grave kinda reaffirmed my whole ruining a song point with me.  Melodic intro and then straight to generic metalcore.  I always thought Iwrestledabearonce was a joke band?  Was I told wrong?

Between the Buried and Me is always awesome though.

I guess here's my list for now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6FWtaZF6ZE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC0X8S-0NI0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAoCkrsVnUs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9KERfm9tO0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ-0nUMHlzk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBhj73WtiZU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ZhBAylbN4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrzGpVOPcTI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogHIUNfu2vY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHzKD070cy8


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> It's funny, cause so many of them do sound the same to me.  Chuggas with a backing bass pedal and a crash.  I'm not saying they aren't talented as in playing their instruments.  It just.. doesn't seem like a creative process at all to write half the songs in your links.  Save Between the Buried and Me then entire genre seems lacking in any creativity. The ones that were fast, like white chapel, had the go to drum pattern for metalcore.  Conducting From the Grave kinda reaffirmed my whole ruining a song point with me.  Melodic intro and then straight to generic metalcore.  I always thought Iwrestledabearonce was a joke band?  Was I told wrong?
> 
> Between the Buried and Me is always awesome though.
> 
> ...



thats whats up, i love BTBAM. i figured that at least a few of them would turn you off as soon as it went to a breakdown or a 2-step style beat. im actually surprised you didnt have something to say about veil of maya, their guitarist has a lot of jazz influence, and they play in a lot of odd time signatures and do time changes instead of writing all their songs strictly in 4/4, same with born of osiris(13 time signature changes in that one song, quite a few of them only lasting a measure or two), also the trippy oriental sounding synth during that breakdown halfway through sucks me in every time, i fucking love it. most of the bands on my list use a lot of music theory when they write their music.

i see a lot of creativity in all of those bands, but i also love the genre, so i hear every variation, i can even tell the difference between vocalists. a lot of people think all screaming sounds exactly the same and that anyone can do it, i think those people dont really pay attention to the way it sounds, they just hear it and dont like it and dont consider anything other than 
"this sucks". i can hear the differences in the guitar work and drumming, but these are also songs that im very familiar with. you dont always catch everything the first time you listen to it.

but i like the fact that you actually took the time to listen to my list. whether or not you listened to them all in their entirety, i dont know, but i cant say i expected you to. but you at least gave them a chance and didnt respond with "OMG THIS SHIT SUCKSSS", i respect that a lot.

as far as your list goes, i dig it. theres a lot of good "chill time music"(music that i just want to chill to) on it. a few ive heard of (depeche mode, the melvins), but most were new to me. nothing on it that i dont like, but mostly not stuff im crazy about and would listen to over and over, but still good music. what can i say, im a sucker for breakdowns, especially when theyre polyrhythms(im huge on music theory if you havent figured that out by now >.>). your list has more variety than mine, but then again it covers several genres vs my list covering only 1(well, 2 if you want to get technical and say metalcore and deathcore).

also, IWABO are signed to century media, theyre pretty serious about their shit. i love them, theyre so different.


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

mmeetttaaalllllllll

It's not all I listen to, but it's my favourite for sure.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Dethklok are the most talented band out there.



Just sayin'.


----------



## Aden (Jan 23, 2010)

Blayze said:


> If you have an ear for it, you can really appreciate how difficult some of it is, like *Metallica*, etc.



lol


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> thats whats up, i love BTBAM. i figured that at least a few of them would turn you off as soon as it went to a breakdown or a 2-step style beat. im actually surprised you didnt have something to say about veil of maya, their guitarist has a lot of jazz influence, and they play in a lot of odd time signatures and do time changes instead of writing all their songs strictly in 4/4, same with born of osiris(13 time signature changes in that one song, quite a few of them only lasting a measure or two), also the trippy oriental sounding synth during that breakdown halfway through sucks me in every time, i fucking love it. most of the bands on my list use a lot of music theory when they write their music.
> 
> i see a lot of creativity in all of those bands, but i also love the genre, so i hear every variation, i can even tell the difference between vocalists. a lot of people think all screaming sounds exactly the same and that anyone can do it, i think those people dont really pay attention to the way it sounds, they just hear it and dont like it and dont consider anything other than
> "this sucks". i can hear the differences in the guitar work and drumming, but these are also songs that im very familiar with. you dont always catch everything the first time you listen to it.
> ...




Veil of Maya starts nice but then goes straight into generic metalcore with the blast beats and then a minute into 1-e-and-a chuggas with the stops.  The melody were reminded me of Animals as Leaders, well until they through it away.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hpeeuIGo6M


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

I like nu metal.  Anything with screaming lyrics that are doused by insanely fast thrash melody is also good to a certain extent.  Slayer <3


----------



## Aden (Jan 23, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I like nu metal.



You get out too.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 23, 2010)

f94 said:


> Country is definitely up there on my list -- fucking shit makes my ears bleed.
> 
> A lot of the shit in the hardcore techno tree will make you wanna blow you brains out -- noizecore, gabber, rotterdam, etc. -- hardcore rave shit.
> 
> Pure.  Fucking.  Noise.



U MAD?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Veil of Maya starts nice but then goes straight into generic metalcore with the blast beats and then a minute into 1-e-and-a chuggas with the stops.  The melody were reminded me of Animals as Leaders, well until they through it away.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hpeeuIGo6M



that breakdown is way more technical than you give it credit for ;p
just saying.
plus, how many metalcore bands do you know that use 6 string jazz chords?
there are key elements of metalcore that can be seen in all metalcore bands, but thats how any genre is. thats what makes bands fall under a certain genre, is having those key elements. every band in existence does their own take on the genre they fall under.


here check this out, i think youll have some appreciation for this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o2SENdx8tE


also, that BTBAM song...has 3 breakdowns in it >.>


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Magikian said:


> I'm pretty sure Brenden Small is the most talented musician out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'.



fix'd =D


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> that breakdown is way more technical than you give it credit for ;p
> just saying.



Technical doesn't make something sound good.  That's the biggest problem with it.



> plus, how many metalcore bands do you know that use 6 string jazz chords?



Impossible to answer, since I avoid the genre like the plague.  



> there are key elements of metalcore that can be seen in all metalcore bands, but thats how any genre is. thats what makes bands fall under a certain genre, is having those key elements. every band in existence does their own take on the genre they fall under.



Indeed, and those key elements seem to be retarded breakdowns and blastbeats.  It's sad too because so many of them write a some decent riffs and drum fills only to fall back into some comfort zone so they sound extremely samey.




> here check this out, i think youll have some appreciation for this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o2SENdx8tE
> 
> 
> also, that BTBAM song...has 3 breakdowns in it >.>



It's nice.  It sounds like the intro at parts.  And I really don't care for Alaska.  I don't even listen to it.  I have Colors and The Great Misdirect and it makes me sad to here them throw in the metalcore.  I feel like they could do so much more, but it's their choice to put it in.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Technical doesn't make something sound good.  That's the biggest problem with it.


no, not necessarily, but you make it sound like its the easiest thing ever and anyone can do it, thats all.





> Indeed, and those key elements seem to be retarded breakdowns and blastbeats.  It's sad too because so many of them write a some decent riffs and drum fills only to fall back into some comfort zone so they sound extremely samey.



also, melodic leads and dual harmonies, some having catchy clean choruses. though its not really a comfort zone, its more like crowd manipulation. theres just so much more to it than a lot of people see.


im gonna be blunt here for a second. you know all the generic elements that you pointed out about metalcore? well, i can point out generic elements of everything that was on your list. though its still good music, i dont see any more talent in them than i do in what was on my list(some of yours having less the way i see it actually....sorry).





> It's nice.  It sounds like the intro at parts.  And I really don't care for Alaska.  I don't even listen to it.  I have Colors and The Great Misdirect and it makes me sad to here them throw in the metalcore.  I feel like they could do so much more, but it's their choice to put it in.



but thats the thing, they _do_ so much more as well. and colors is my favorite album by them =D the decade of statues is such an amazing song.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> no, not necessarily, but you make it sound like its the easiest thing ever and anyone can do it, thats all.



Playing I agree.  Some of them have very techinical stops.  This discussion came from me saying that the two generic parts from metalcore has ruined almost every song they are in for me.  Writing a generic metalcore song takes as much talents as writing a generic song from any genre.  All genres have shit that is overdone.  I'm not trying to pick metalcore out on this one.  The biggest problem for me is when the elements are found in every song.  I'm not saying bands like BtBaM have no talent.  I think they are actually very creative.  It's just too bad they are the only band in the genre I've found that managed to move on and progress.  Now there could be more, but even your links didn't show me any and I recognize most of the names in there.



> also, melodic leads and dual harmonies, some having catchy clean choruses. though its not really a comfort zone, its more like crowd manipulation. theres just so much more to it than a lot of people see.



Also found in all metal genres and most music genres.  So besides blastbeats and breakdowns what is metalcore bringing to the bigger genre of metal?




> im gonna be blunt here for a second. you know all the generic elements that you pointed out about metalcore? well, i can point out generic elements of everything that was on your list. though its still good music, i dont see any more talent in them than i do in what was on my list(some of yours having less the way i see it actually....sorry).



You are more than welcome to try.  I'd like to see some comments on the forerunners and most influential in their genres... save We Were Promised Jetpacks that I posted for Shindo haha.  Oh man all synth pop has synths!  All jangle pop has clean guitar!  All trip hop has hip hop beats!  I'd say Johnny Marr's skill at writing guitar riffs and hooks is just as good as any technical metal guitarist and that in his genre of choice he progressed it a great deal.  

Again if you are talking raw techinical talent in an instrument, you could be very correct.  I'm talking song construction, lyrics, melody, harmony, and dissonance.  Metalcore seems to be composed primarily of two rhythms.  The fast blast beat and the disjunctive chuggs.  This again is getting into preferences.  But the elements that people seem to like in it, I find are done better in the genres it takes inspiration from.







> but thats the thing, they _do_ so much more as well. and colors is my favorite album by them =D the decade of statues is such an amazing song.



I like Ants from it.  I have never understood the hoedown in the album, however.  Seems so out of place.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 23, 2010)

In a thread that is aimed at 'dissing' metal, there also is a heavy overdosage of -core talk here :v Though I do approve of 'dissing' -core.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> In a thread that is aimed at 'dissing' metal, there also is a heavy overdosage of -core talk here :v Though I do approve of 'dissing' -core.



I can diss the dumb power metal bands with stupid themes like Pirates if you want.  Alestorm is so hilariously bad.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Playing I agree.  Some of them have very techinical stops.  This discussion came from me saying that the two generic parts from metalcore has ruined almost every song they are in for me.  Writing a generic metalcore song takes as much talents as writing a generic song from any genre.  All genres have shit that is overdone.  I'm not trying to pick metalcore out on this one.  The biggest problem for me is when the elements are found in every song.  I'm not saying bands like BtBaM have no talent.  I think they are actually very creative.  It's just too bad they are the only band in the genre I've found that managed to move on and progress.  Now there could be more, but even your links didn't show me any and I recognize most of the names in there.



now were getting somewhere. it helps when you explain yourself a bit more like you did here.



> Also found in all metal genres and most music genres.  So besides blastbeats and breakdowns what is metalcore bringing to the bigger genre of metal?



what does any band bring to their genre? their own take on the genre, regardless of whats similar and whats unique.




> Oh man all synth pop has synths!  All jangle pop has clean guitar!  All trip hop has hip hop beats!



no need to be a smart ass, i was making a point, thats all.




> Again if you are talking raw techinical talent in an instrument, you could be very correct.  I'm talking song construction, lyrics, melody, harmony, and dissonance.  Metalcore seems to be composed primarily of two rhythms.  The fast blast beat and the disjunctive chuggs.  This again is getting into preferences.  But the elements that people seem to like in it, I find are done better in the genres it takes inspiration from.



2 words, music theory. many metalcore and deathcore bands use it a lot(or at least many of the ones i listen to), separating them from the rest. you want dissonance? here ya go. those dudes use so much theory its ridiculous(especially in their solos). you could also check this one out too, no dissonance, but also no breakdowns or blast beats. song construction? most of the metalcore i listen to doesnt have the typical song structure of into verse chorus verse chorus bridge chorus/outro, some do for some songs but none do it for all of them, most have irregular structure, not following any specific set pattern. lyrics? salt the wound, august burns red, as i lay dying, veil of maya, those bands(just to only name a few) have lyrics that have meaning that a lot of people can relate to, talking about life's struggles and things they have went through, expressing emotion and taking the listener to where they were(even though you cant always understand them unless you know them or are reading them while listening to the song, but thats not my point). christian metalcore bands are some of my favorite for this(though AILD and ABR are the only christian bands out of the 4 i just mentioned). harmony and melody? i was going to show you this instead of aspiration but decided not to for some odd reason. also this one too, and the lyrics are in the description. yes, theyre now known as mainstream, but thats because their uniqueness got them there. you dont have to like it, and im not trying to force you into liking it, im just trying to get you to see what you normally dont in these bands thats all. i defend what i love. plus if i showed you every song that proves my point, we would be here for a while, and you wouldnt want to listen to them all.

im not gonna pick apart your music and show you everything thats "generic" or "overdone". im better than that, i have too much respect for musicians to point out what couldve been better or more unique, they wrote it that way for a reason, its their creativity, even if some of it has been done before. true originality is an extreme rarity in the world, especially in this day and age. plus i believe that you cant truly judge a band or musician's talent if you havent heard everything they have done. this is partly why i see talent in all music.







> I like Ants from it.  I have never understood the hoedown in the album, however.  Seems so out of place.



i love everything they have ever done, i have their discography, theyre musical geniuses in my eyes. also you might like The Human Abstract if youve never heard of them.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> In a thread that is aimed at 'dissing' metal, there also is a heavy overdosage of -core talk here :v Though I do approve of 'dissing' -core.



i dont approve of "dissing" any music =/

kinda sad that few think this way...


also, -core music has a good deal of metal influence(hence the fact that it usually has either metal or death in front of it, referring to either metal or death metal), im a "true" metalhead, i like any music thats associated with metal in any way.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> 2 words, music theory. many metalcore and deathcore bands use it a lot(or at least many of the ones i listen to), separating them from the rest. you want dissonance? here ya go. those dudes use so much theory its ridiculous(especially in their solos).



I avoided using the term music theory because of how broad of a term it is.  I'm currently on my second theory course in college.  






> you could also check this one out too, no dissonance, but also no breakdowns or blast beats.



I really didn't find this to be anything special at all.  No offense meant, but just being honest.





> song construction? most of the metalcore i listen to doesnt have the typical song structure of into verse chorus verse chorus bridge chorus/outro, some do for some songs but none do it for all of them, most have irregular structure, not following any specific set pattern.


That's good.



> lyrics? salt the wound, august burns red, as i lay dying, veil of maya, those bands(just to only name a few) have lyrics that have meaning that a lot of people can relate to, talking about life's struggles and things they have went through, expressing emotion and taking the listener to where they were(even though you cant always understand them unless you know them or are reading them while listening to the song, but thats not my point).



Can you find me some good ones?  All I can find is stuff like this from As I Lay Dying.

_i want to bring You all that is in my heart
i want to bring You my everything
but i've failed You so many times
how can i stand here before You_

Which seems to be typical scene stuff.




> christian metalcore bands are some of my favorite for this(though AILD and ABR are the only christian bands out of the 4 i just mentioned). harmony and melody? i was going to show you this instead of aspiration but decided not to for some odd reason. also this one too, and the lyrics are in the description. yes, theyre now known as mainstream, but thats because their uniqueness got them there. you dont have to like it, and im not trying to force you into liking it, im just trying to get you to see what you normally dont in these bands thats all. i defend what i love. plus if i showed you every song that proves my point, we would be here for a while, and you wouldnt want to listen to them all.



What am I supposed to be seeing that I'm not seeing in other bands>  I'm not really seeing it.  I mean it was fast, but yeah.  After the intro in they dropped the speeding scales and then what?




> im not gonna pick apart your music and show you everything thats "generic" or "overdone". im better than that, i have too much respect for musicians to point out what couldve been better or more unique, they wrote it that way for a reason, its their creativity, even if some of it has been done before. true originality is an extreme rarity in the world, especially in this day and age. plus i believe that you cant truly judge a band or musician's talent if you havent heard everything they have done. this is partly why i see talent in all music.



That's cool, they are allowed to write it how they want.  It's their music.  I don't have to respect or enjoy it though.  I'm actually just not seeing these personal touches on the bands, I suppose.  And when I do, their touches seem to be detracting from the quality.  As if they are copying, but just not pulling it off.








> i love everything they have ever done, i have their discography, theyre musical geniuses in my eyes. also you might like The Human Abstract if youve never heard of them.



I have heard them.  I don't remember it making enough impact for me to listen multiple times though.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I avoided using the term music theory because of how broad of a term it is.  I'm currently on my second theory course in college.



so im sure you were able to see quite a bit of theory from Bahamut. if not, then im baffled and question your instructors knowledge of the subject, no offense to you or him/her. Bahamut's lead guitarist has over 5 years of college music theory classes under his belt, and uses a lot of that knowledge in his song writing.






> I really didn't find this to be anything special at all.  No offense meant, but just being honest.



that was just me showing you that not all of the bands have breakdowns and blast beats in every song, thats all.





> Can you find me some good ones?  All I can find is stuff like this from As I Lay Dying.
> 
> _i want to bring You all that is in my heart
> i want to bring You my everything
> ...



he was actually talking about god in that song, hence the capitalized "You"(though im sure you were able to figure that out on your own ;p). though i dont like the christian religion, their lyrics can be taken out of context and used towards other things, something i like a lot.

"Pull it together.
Button up your shirt.
Roll down those sleeves.
Don't let them see how you've coped.
More and more your demeanor looks like quicksand."


"The fear is what shelters them.
It's what shades their eyes and muffles their ears.
Keep them inside.
Lock them up in a closet known as home.
In here no one can find them.
In here no one can fill them with filth."


"Convictions to the back burner.
Remembering what's really important isn't so important after all.
Gather all your possessions, and smile because you've got it all."


"When I'm awake and dreaming.
When life has lost all meaning.
When My nerves continue to stop feeling.
My only comfort are these gloves.
I thought I was so smart.
I thought that I was getting ahead.
Well it turns out.
I had yet to start."


"You've got to let go of the ones you truly love.
And if they come back, then you know they're yours.
So let this be a lesson that distance is no home wrecker.
If we can survive this, then anything is possible.
And I will stick with the ones who are by my side.
I have always had their back, and I know they'll have mine.
We've been through thick and thin. The worst of times."


"It's torn away when I try to hold on
I grab the end of my senses, dragging them to reality
And as I see who I am now this is the path to being free
This is the last time I will struggle
The eyes of a million follow each step I take walking further into hell
The weak and willing wither under the weight of their own restraint
We hold an ideal of the way it's supposed to be
Seemingly perfect like a grid composed of dots
Following step by step in each of our lives
Eyes always following and watching speaking tongues unknown
Following step by step I go"

call me "emo" or whatever, but these are some lyrics that speak to me(these obviously arent full sets of lyrics, just sections). true, there is no rhyme scheme, but you dont need to rhyme to express a feeling, but im sure you know that already.



> What am I supposed to be seeing that I'm not seeing in other bands>  I'm not really seeing it.  I mean it was fast, but yeah.  After the intro in they dropped the speeding scales and then what?



you wanted melody and harmony so i gave it to you. also, every song on that album by winds of plague has a completely different structure and feel to it. same goes for that after the burial album.





> That's cool, they are allowed to write it how they want.  It's their music.  I don't have to respect or enjoy it though.  I'm actually just not seeing these personal touches on the bands, I suppose.  And when I do, their touches seem to be detracting from the quality.  As if they are copying, but just not pulling it off.



you dont have to enjoy it, but i believe a true musician has respect for other musicians regardless of the style they play. but hey, what do i know, i play metalcore ;p(sorry, i just had to be a smart ass there)





> I have heard them.  I don't remember it making enough impact for me to listen multiple times though.



maybe you just havent heard a song that appeals to you? theyre definitely up there with BTBAM as far as musical and technical talent goes.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 23, 2010)

Metal is both loud and stupid.  I'll have nothing to do with that filth.


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I'll have *nothing* to do with that filth.


But your name is LotsOfNothing! D:


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> so im sure you were able to see quite a bit of theory from Bahamut. if not, then im baffled and question your instructors knowledge of the subject, no offense to you or him/her. Bahamut's lead guitarist has over 5 years of college music theory classes under his belt, and uses a lot of that knowledge in his song writing.


  Don't know who that is.




> that was just me showing you that not all of the bands have breakdowns and blast beats in every song, thats all.



Okay.






> he was actually talking about god in that song, hence the capitalized "You"(though im sure you were able to figure that out on your own ;p). though i dont like the christian religion, their lyrics can be taken out of context and used towards other things, something i like a lot.



I actually didn't, because of the random not capitalizing of "I" in on page.  I just figured the person was not capitalizing and capitalizing all random.



> "Pull it together.
> Button up your shirt.
> Roll down those sleeves.
> Don't let them see how you've coped.
> ...



I really can't judge.  Yes it is kinda scene, but there aren't a lot of topics covered in music anyway.  





> you wanted melody and harmony so i gave it to you. also, every song on that album by winds of plague has a completely different structure and feel to it. same goes for that after the burial album.



Okay.







> you dont have to enjoy it, but i believe a true musician has respect for other musicians regardless of the style they play. but hey, what do i know, i play metalcore ;p(sorry, i just had to be a smart ass there)



Oh no I can respect their skill, if they are good.  It's the material.  Whatever they create.  I can think "He plays a good guitar" doesn't mean I'm going to be raving about his creation or even thinking it's any good.







> maybe you just havent heard a song that appeals to you? theyre definitely up there with BTBAM as far as musical and technical talent goes.



I had the last two albums.  I really can't recall anything though.  Not sure why.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> also, -core music has a good deal of metal influence(hence the fact that it usually has either metal or death in front of it, referring to either metal or death metal), im a "true" metalhead, i like any music thats associated with metal in any way.



Yeah, but no  a lot of bands have other influences in their music, much of metal has jazz influences (especially some of the drummers), but you don't hear jazz coming out do you 

As for "true" metalhead, I haven't clicked every link so far, but what I have clicked, has been -core bands. So that sorta makes you metro/scenester. :v

Listening to "associated" bands has nothing to do with it :B


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Don't know who that is.


i linked you to their myspace, you must have missed the link. it was the link right next to "you want dissonance?" and the link read "here ya go" but here it is again.
check them out if you want, if not, thats cool too.





> I actually didn't, because of the random not capitalizing of "I" in on page.  I just figured the person was not capitalizing and capitalizing all random.



ahhh ok. yea, they never really directly refer to god. its mainly just implied and can be taken out of context and used in other situations. i think he actually meant for the lyrics to have multiple meanings. their vocalist actually writes all the music too, the others just play it.




> I really can't judge.  Yes it is kinda scene, but there aren't a lot of topics covered in music anyway.



metalcore lyrics mainly cover human emotions, loss, struggle, politics, determination, stuff like that. though there are bands that have more fictional lyrics, some getting pretty gorey, others a bit more subtle. heres an excerpt from an after the burial song called "cursing akhenaten" to give an example:

"Awaken ruinous fiend of early generations. 
Your rotting corpse is restored.
Straighten your limbs brush off the dust
Withered bandages restrain you no more.
Severed heads accent the gates bones emerge from the sands.
Proof of your reign remains.
I your liege now command your rule again."

though theres no real meaning behind it, i still think theyre great lyrics, but hey thats me. plus the melody has a very egyptian feel to it, which matches the lyrics, which i think is pretty damn cool.






> Oh no I can respect their skill, if they are good.  It's the material.  Whatever they create.  I can think "He plays a good guitar" doesn't mean I'm going to be raving about his creation or even thinking it's any good.



well thats at least better than having no respect at all.





> I had the last two albums.  I really can't recall anything though.  Not sure why.



have you heard BTBAM's cover album, 'the anatomy of'?

and heres a great song by the human abstract http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN5LP4boqps
though you really have to hear the entire album, so much versatility, so much talent. its truly epic.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yeah, but no  a lot of bands have other influences in their music, much of metal has jazz influences (especially some of the drummers), but you don't hear jazz coming out do you
> 
> As for "true" metalhead, I haven't clicked every link so far, but what I have clicked, has been -core bands. So that sorta makes you metro/scenester. :v
> 
> Listening to "associated" bands has nothing to do with it :B



cool story, way to be an elitist bro.

also, one of my favorite metal songs of all time
not to mention alexi laiho is a big influence to me.
along with michael angelo batio, randy rhoads, and steve vai.


----------



## Aden (Jan 23, 2010)

>Defending metal
>Links to -core bands and CoB

facepalm.jpg


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> >Defending metal
> >Links to -core bands and CoB
> 
> facepalm.jpg



whats wrong with CoB?
not "metal enough"?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> cool story, way to be an elitist bro.
> 
> also, one of my favorite metal songs of all time
> not to mention alexi laiho is a big influence to me.
> along with michael angelo batio, randy rhoads, and steve vai.



One of your favourite metal songs of all time is from one of the poppiest black metal bands of all time :B no joke. CoB? Kids that listen to CoB, also listen to SlipKnot, Korn, and a bunch of other 'br00tal' bands. xD It's hilarious.  With their hair like some emo dude, thinking they are a badass because they listen to a band that is technically not -core or screamo. (no offense to your avatar :v)

Don't worry though, you're still a cool scenester in my book.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2010)

i just wanted to say that i stopped finding dep interesting after dimitri left

irony is a dead scene is okay


----------



## Aden (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> whats wrong with CoB?
> not "metal enough"?



It's perfectly within the realm of metal, but it just has very few merits aside from being a vessel for some shiny guitar solos. I don't think it's BAD, but it's not going to convince anyone who dislikes metal.



Load_Blown said:


> i just wanted to say that i stopped finding dep interesting after dimitri left
> 
> irony is a dead scene is okay



Aw come on, there were some prime moments on Miss Machine. Ire Works could have been a lot better though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2010)

trip hop is a dumb name

if you said that to my face youd get a cold shoulder


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> It's perfectly within the realm of metal, but it just has very few merits aside from being a vessel for some shiny guitar solos. I don't think it's BAD, but it's not going to convince anyone who dislikes metal.



personally, i love CoB, and i wasnt really posting that link to defend metal, it was more to defend myself saying that i dont listen to _only_ -core music.

edit: also, the core links were about something completely different, not sure if youve been following this thread the whole time or not.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Aw come on, there were some prime moments on Miss Machine. Ire Works could have been a lot better though.



I don't really like Greg's voice and I didn't listen to Ire Works


But that's cool that he pooped in a bag at Reading 


Maybe if he pooped on the whole audience I might listen to Ire Works


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> One of your favourite metal songs of all time is from one of the poppiest black metal bands of all time :B no joke. CoB? Kids that listen to CoB, also listen to SlipKnot, Korn, and a bunch of other 'br00tal' bands. xD It's hilarious.  With their hair like some emo dude, thinking they are a badass because they listen to a band that is technically not -core or screamo. (no offense to your avatar :v)
> 
> Don't worry though, you're still a cool scenester in my book.



i really dont see what the problem with them is, i think theyre extremely talented and i really dont care what other fans of the music listen to, thats them not me. i like everything, including country and rap(both modern mainstream and old school). metal(and all of its fusion genres and subgenres) is just my favorite, which is why i consider myself a "true" metalhead. i dont discriminate or listen to only whats "real" metal, i dont consider people like that to be "true" metalheads.



and thanks...i think.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i linked you to their myspace, you must have missed the link. it was the link right next to "you want dissonance?" and the link read "here ya go" but here it is again.
> check them out if you want, if not, thats cool too.



Yeah I didn't find that good at all.  I mean it's frantic and everything, but it was just eh.




> have you heard BTBAM's cover album, 'the anatomy of'?
> 
> and heres a great song by the human abstract http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN5LP4boqps
> though you really have to hear the entire album, so much versatility, so much talent. its truly epic.



I had not.  That song definitely had moments to it though.  If it was more like the intro I would have liked it much more.  I don't know why they had the verses.  It would be so better without the verses.  I'd actually listen to it was all instrumental and the verses were cut.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Yeah I didn't find that good at all.  I mean it's frantic and everything, but it was just eh.



i was referring to the use of theory in their music, especially dissonance.
it made more sense in the post i originally mentioned them in.



> I had not.  That song definitely had moments to it though.  If it was more like the intro I would have liked it much more.  I don't know why they had the verses.  It would be so better without the verses.  I'd actually listen to it was all instrumental and the verses were cut.



you mean like this?
check out some of their other tunes, they have quite a bit of variety, you very well may find a song that you really like.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i really dont see what the problem with them is, i think theyre extremely talented and i really dont care what other fans of the music listen to, thats them not me. i like everything, including country and rap(both modern mainstream and old school). metal(and all of its fusion genres and subgenres) is just my favorite, which is why i consider myself a "true" metalhead. i dont discriminate or listen to only whats "real" metal, i dont consider people like that to be "true" metalheads.
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks...i think.




That's the thing, you don't make or fit yourself into what group you want, society does that for you! If you look like and listen to scene/mallcore bands, then that is everyones perception of you. You can call yourself whatever you like, but it doesn't hold a candle to what society says. 

Its not about thinking you're a true metalhead or not, but if it helps you, then by all means keep it, because it works, and helps you. 

I'm not completely up on the true metalheadness either, it seems more of an unattainable title for elitists. So don't worry about it, or mention it, ever again.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That's the thing, you don't make or fit yourself into what group you want, society does that for you! If you look like and listen to scene/mallcore bands, then that is everyones perception of you. You can call yourself whatever you like, but it doesn't hold a candle to what society says.



oh i know, though if you guys seen me in person most of you would think im a big time stoner, not a scene kid. 



> Its not about thinking you're a true metalhead or not, but if it helps you, then by all means keep it, because it works, and helps you.



i put the word true in quotations for a reason. i honestly think the term metalhead is stupid. music should be about just that, the music. thats why i play guitar and write music, because i love music and have a passion for it. music is the only thing in the world that i dont have any hatred for, which is why i defend it so much.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i was referring to the use of theory in their music, especially dissonance.
> it made more sense in the post i originally mentioned them in.
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah like that.  I used to have a folk metal band before my harddrive crash that was almost all spanish style acoustic guitar.  I need to search my last.fm library and find them.  It was pretty awesome.

Also, for dissonance.  You heard The Banshee?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYsvsaIRIM8


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Yeah like that.  I used to have a folk metal band before my harddrive crash that was almost all spanish style acoustic guitar.  I need to search my last.fm library and find them.  It was pretty awesome.



that sounds like it would be pretty tight, let me know if you find out who it is.
and i know the feeling, ive had to restart my music collection several times.
its painful x.x



> Also, for dissonance.  You heard The Banshee?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYsvsaIRIM8



while it is an interesting piece, and does have dissonance, its just a D harmonic minor scale.
D, C#, A#, G, is what he plays. but the scraping sound does add to it, i like it.

not entirely sure what you were trying to prove with that...

edit: i wouldve liked it more if he ended on A, it wouldve also added more dissonance and made it more irregular.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> that sounds like it would be pretty tight, let me know if you find out who it is.
> and i know the feeling, ive had to restart my music collection several times.
> its painful x.x
> 
> ...



Not trying to prove anything.  Just asking if you had heard of it.  The scraping is the open piano strings being run across. Clusters and scraping. 

Or this.  Another cool thing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb4LIN35tfc


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Not trying to prove anything.  Just asking if you had heard of it.  The scraping is the open piano strings being run across. Clusters and scraping.
> 
> Or this.  Another cool thing.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb4LIN35tfc



oh ok, then no, i hadnt xD

also, im digging that a lot. i love the low end dissonance with the high melody going on at the same time. its a pretty epic piece if i say so myself.

though i dont think i can pick my guitar up and figure it out in a few seconds like the last one ;p


----------



## Dass (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, OP, this might come as a bit of a shock to you, but THERE ARE METAL BANDS WHICH ARE NOT IN MY DEFINITION OF AUDIBLE SUCK. Iron Maiden. Judas Priest. Black Sabbath. Steppenwolf (I think). Trans-Siberian Orchestra.

Rap, techno, electonica, pop since some time in the 80s, screamo, et al are far far far FAR worse (to me). However, the worst genre of music is Insane Clown Posse, who are so bad that I have to count them as their own genre to avoid insulting anybody with taste in music (good or bad).

And what is there to like about it? What is there to like about your music, whatever it may be?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> oh i know, though if you guys seen me in person most of you would think im a big time stoner, not a scene kid.
> 
> 
> 
> i put the word true in quotations for a reason. i honestly think the term metalhead is stupid. music should be about just that, the music. thats why i play guitar and write music, because i love music and have a passion for it. music is the only thing in the world that i dont have any hatred for, which is why i defend it so much.



Not to keep busting your balls (unless you like that sorta thing) but you sound like every high shool male since 2002. Seriously. They'd rave about how deep they were, and walked around with a guitar every day, hell, even Family guy did a bit in them, eith stewie xD

Sorry, haha. You may be the real deal, but that's just what it sounds like.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Not to keep busting your balls (unless you like that sorta thing) but you sound like every high shool male since 2002. Seriously. They'd rave about how deep they were, and walked around with a guitar every day, hell, even Family guy did a bit in them, eith stewie xD
> 
> Sorry, haha. You may be the real deal, but that's just what it sounds like.



really? ive never actually met anyone like me before, believe it or not(or like what youre describing either, my high school was surrounded by corn fields x.x). i really dont try to be 'deep', i just be myself(most cliche thing to say ever, im aware of this ;p) and speak my mind. i dont make false claims about myself either, everything i say is the truth, sometimes im TOO honest actually. oh, and i only took my guitar to school once ;p, and it stayed in my locker all day until after school. i only brought it in because someone wanted to check it out and i wasnt able to see them outside of school.

and its cool dude, theres nothing wrong with being blunt or brutally honest.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Metal doesn't know shit about drums. Double pedal + blast beats =/= skill. It's boring. It's just speed. No groove or feel or precision. Fuck that.



It appears that you've only ever heard death metal. Ever heard Iron Maiden or Tool? Also give stoner metal a chance. Also there are no heavy emphasis on guitars or drums when it comes to bands like Drone Razors Through Flesh Sphere, Sunn O))) or Earth.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

Shindo said:


> droooooooooooooooooooooooneeeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetaaaaaaaaaaaaaal
> 
> that is all



Are you knocking drone or do you like drone?


----------

